# Another one bites the dust: L&E calls it quits



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 11, 2012)

From PLSN this morning:PLSN

"The company will be scaling back its operations over the next 60 to 90 days and will sell its clamp business, including its Get-A-Grip, HangTuff and PipeDream products, to Apollo Design Technologies."


----------



## Kelite (Sep 11, 2012)

News travels fast around here, that's for sure!


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah that was sad news. I've purchased some L&E gear and talked to the owners at LDI in the past. They seemed like really nice people just trying to stay afloat in this tough world. Glad that Apollo was able to buy the clamp products as they make some nice stuff and that will fit well into the Apollo line.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 11, 2012)

I hope someone picks up the tooling for The Runt Cyc , lil dipper and the Worklight. And I always did prefer their MR16 strips.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 11, 2012)

Kelite, do you know if Apollo, or another entity, intends to keep www.le-us.com active as an archival site? Or should we all start downloading PDFs for future reference? 

Who will provide parts and service for non-clamp related (luminaire) products?

If only Maryalyce (LandEMaryalyce) had been more active here on ControlBooth, we might have been able to save the company.


----------



## Kelite (Sep 11, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Kelite, do you know if Apollo, or another entity, intends to keep www.le-us.com active as an archival site? Or should we all start downloading PDFs for future reference?
> 
> Who will provide parts and service for non-clamp related (luminaire) products?
> 
> If only Maryalyce (LandEMaryalyce) had been more active here on ControlBooth, we might have been able to save the company.



Great questions Derek-

As this unfolds, the company or companies involved will likely launch a few press releases to answer these and other questions.

Personally speaking, I have a tendency to keep important docs in a desktop folder _just in case_ I need them in a hurry.


----------



## SteveB (Sep 11, 2012)

I tried to grab a few MR16 MiniStrips today. Production Advantage had a great price. In theory there were 30 some odd left at the factory but when the order got placed (within 2 hrs. or reading the PLASA post), they were all gone. I assume the shops got early word and grabbed all.

A thanks to Bob Kaye at ProAdv for trying though.


----------



## hatstrand (Sep 21, 2012)

it's not "biting the dust"... if the kids dont want to take over the business, you have to retire sometime, yaknow?


----------

